# Salamanders Praetor



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So I'm just starting to convert my Salamander Praetor from the Vulkan He'stan model, however I'm not sure about his arms. I was going to just leave the originals on but then it still looked to much like the original model, so I'm thinking of replace the left flamer arm with the archeotech pistol from the FW praetor. 

I'm now also considering replace the right arm holding the spear. I love the spear but I don't like the way it's held, which is kind of like he's about to throw it. So I'm wondering whether I should completely replace it with maybe the thunder hammer hand or the power axe hand from the heresy upgrade pack or maybe even remove hand the and replace it with another hand that is facing the opposite way and then pinning the weapon back on in two halves so that he looks like he's holding it above his head.

What do you think?


This image is how it is atm without any modifications done to it.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

the problem with giving him the archeotech pistol is that he already has a holstered pistol on the same side so it would look odd. what about the pointing arm from the command squad like this?:


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

the problem with giving him the archeotech pistol is that he already has a holstered pistol on the same side so it would look odd. what about the pointing arm from the command squad like this?:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

You could cut the handle off the holstered pistol and maybe even drill out a cavity a bit and voila. Empty holster.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

ntaw said:


> You could cut the handle off the holstered pistol and maybe even drill out a cavity a bit and voila. Empty holster.


there is also this ^^


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What about the other arm, I'd rather not give him a thunder hammer as he'd attack last but the hammer looks "more comfortable" on the model than the spear even with the alteration, at least I think so.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

What wargear do you actually want to have him holding?

Both look kinda awkward to me at that angle, though it may be the dainty wrist he has while you figure it out. Actually, the more I look at it the more I just dislike that hammer. It's way too wimpy looking for how ornate the rest of the model is. Thinking more on the spear idea, if you could cut into the crook of his elbow and raise the arm a bit and reverse the hand grip on the spear you might be able to get a wicked throwing pose instead of the standard 'pointing my weapon in the air in defiance/victory' one.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It originally came with the throwing spear pose, I didn't personally like it which is why I cut the spear in half and added a hand holding it normally and pinning it back together. 

I'm not sure on what melee weapon I want, I originally was going to go with a paragon blade, but I read an article on how just about everyone who is making a pre-heresy legion will undoubtedly go with one to, so maybe going against the grain is a better choice?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

For the models I play on the table top, it's all about maths. If that weapon is better and the points allow it I'm there. Otherwise I have probably as many sergeants/captains as I do infantry for all the options :grin:

My issue with that throwing arm is that he doesn't look like he's throwing it at all. Almost like he's testing the weight. That's why I suggested cutting the arm and raising it higher, but not everyone wants to cut up fancy Finecast models.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They both fulfill different areas, thunder hammer is a heavy hitter but slow while paragon hits a bit harder than normal, hits at initiative and has the possibility to instant kill.

If neither of those weapons fit, can you suggest any other more ornate looking ones?

I have this bit I could add to the hammer, maybe the hammer head or the spike behind it, to make it look a bit more ornate?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

You could check out the hammer from the DC box set, or even cut away a Assault termie hammer, either would be bigger and more imposing. The DC one comes across two hands, but the one holding the top half of the hammer is the right side for your application. Little haft extension and you'd be stepping up your hammer size by quite a bit I'd wager. Depending on your GS ideas you could even model a little ball of fire in between the front and back of the hammer heads for extra Salamander-y-ness. A little blob and a toothpick lifting up strands might work nice. 

The spear is already pretty sick, I was only talking about the pose for it really. Even what you've done with it initially looks cool, I just found it a little generic...though some of my models have the same thing going on to be honest.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Did you see the additional salamander head I got from taking it off the top of Vulkan's backpack?

I kind of like him holding a hammer, the pose he has make it seems like he's about to swing it. 

So I have that salamander sign head, that I could potentially cut in half and put it on either side of the hammer similar to how the spear has the symbol on either side of it as well, or I could use it to replace the front or back of the hammer head, or maybe even cut out the middle and place it there so it's kind of like Lysanders fist of dorn? I also have the top of the two handed grey knight daemon hammer if that helps?

I'm not so sure about using the modern thunder hammers, I want the army to have a very heresy/crusade era feel.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you think of this?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It looks a hell of a lot more thunder inspiring than the one before! These guys come from a master of the forge sort of Primarch, I've always imagined them all taking care of their own armour and weapons, almost being their own artificers. 

I understand the need to keep it 30k, I'm just at work and typing out responses in between customers so I'm not doing as much bit research as I typically do. Sorry for that.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

No problem, I really appreciate your feed back 










To much?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I think so haha


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So you think I should take the whole bit off? or take cut the ball part off and just have the spike bit?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

hahaha I'd get rid of the spikey bit. You had it good with the square hammer head and the Sally flame lizard thing on the back. Tough.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Awesome work, really nicely done, I think ditch the ball but keep the spike. Have you thought about what you will use for the head and the other arm?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The head is going to be the Mk III command helmet, but I'm going to take inspiration from some art work in vulkan lives and try to make the grill shaped like teeth, or if I can't make it work leave it as it is.










For the arm I was originally going to leave the vulkan arm on but it felt a little cheap, so I'm going to use the archeotech pistol arm from the fw praetor model.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice. Have you though about maybe trying to fit two dragon heads onto either side of that crest support?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Like the head on the thunder hammer? I hadn't no but that head on the thunder hammer is from vulkan's backpack so I don't have any more of them.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

How about these heads then:










http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/high-elf-dragon-prince-banner-topper-b-p-7043.html










http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/high-elf-dragon-prince-shield-c-p-7049.html


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you mean just the heads off them? I don't want to add to much detail, it's already got quite a lot, any more might be over the top and make it a bit to busy I think. I do have some spare lothern seaguard shields and banner from the island of blood set though.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Forgeworld head turned up today. I'd cut the dragon heads out of the lothern seaguard banner but even though I cut all the plastic aside from the head away it was still to big to go on the support of the plume. I also tried to sculpt the face plate to make it look a bit like the art work in Vulkan Lives but I'm not that good of sculptor.

So here's how it looks as of now.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Tough model man.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

Just waiting for the arm to turn up now and it's done. Not decided on what tone of green I should go with yet, waiting to see what FW suggests I think otherwise I might go with the way this guy did his. Although I've never used the GW spray gun before so I'm wondering whether I should play it safe and just do it free hand.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Really enjoying this so far.

not a huge fan of the cube hammer head but that's me
(more of a pointed maul fan ie: skyrim type hammers) 

outside of that; don't care for the helmet decoration but that again is personal preference objectively it meshes great and looks amazing on the model

looking forward to where this ends up when finished and seeing it painted


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

Arm should be here tomorrow so I should be able to present a full constructed model soon.

On another issue I was thinking of converting a Salamander master of the forge with a conversion beamer. I'm thinking of using the Space Wolves Iron priest and trying to mold it a little more drake looking, like the image from collected visions.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

A centurion usually had the crest sideways not front on.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That's the mk 3 helm from forgeworld though, it comes that way. Also the artwork in Vulkan Lives has the crest that way to.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

True, Vulkan does what he wants though, he has a slightly smaller one.

The legion centurion model has a mk3 side on I believe. The one straight on is for sgts.

Just trying to help you get it bang on dude


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Numeon the Pyre Guard Captain has his straight in the book.

I know, thanks for the helping


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Then I shall be back in my box


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's the model now a long with his arm.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice choice of pistol there, what's he going to be based on?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Nice choice of pistol there, what's he going to be based on?


He's currently standing on a rock, I'm not entirely sure what else to do with his base though, I've never been good with bases, all I usually do is dry brush sand. I'd love to do something fancy for him though. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah right, I didn't see the rock due to it being the same color as the base. You could always replace it with a dead body, when's the force being set?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I slid the rock in there because for some reason the vulkan model has one leg raised, probably something to do with the throwing pose.

I'm aiming for Crusade era since the only major battle they took part in during the heresy was Istvaan and I love the mk III and mk II armour.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Having a Mk III Iron warrior could be a nice touch, not too bright to distract but quite fluffy being in Mk III.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That would be during the heresy era though rather than the crusade era.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry I missread your post. How about an eldar corpse then? Exodite maybe?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That would be ideal, preferably dark eldar to, although I don't have any of their bits :/ I do have some orks though but they are a bit to large.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Take a look at bits and kits, im sure he will have some eldar or dark eldar in stock. Orks are a bit large and they are also green like the Sallies.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Base is so small, I could put him on a bigger base but that would be illegal rules wise wouldn't it?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm the wrong person to ask about legality of base size as I barely ever play and when I do I couldn't give a monkeys about that kind of thing. However two options:

1: Cut the DE or Eldar mini in half length ways (hip to shoulder) on an angle and glue it shoulder up to the base and have him standing on it. That way you can make it fit however you want, it just looks like he's half buried in the mud of war

2. Do what FW has been doing and put him on his regulation base size but then give him a slightly wider display base (40mm maybe?) and fit the body on that with a bit of an overhang that will hide at least part of the join. Know what I mean?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think so, like a big rock that overlaps the sides of the regular base?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea that's it but I was thinking more with the body.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been working with the stance of the model again, the right arm is really causing me problems, gone through everyone from giving him a pointing spear to the thunder hammer held differently but nothing works, any suggestions?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hold the weapon like it's pointing at something maybe?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That's what I'd been trying but it looked really shitty and not very natural. What do you think about me trying to cut the arm away and using the two handed death company thunder hammer?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

What about holding an axe or hammer out, so the head's facing forward and slightly elevated. 










Like so. 

It will look he's challenging an enemy or encouraging his troops forward.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So give ditch the pistol as well and give him a two handed grip on the weapon?

Have you thought about waiting to see exactly what weapons the new VV box comes up with? I seem to recall a few thunder hammers in there.

Or what you could do is swap the hands, put the ranged weapon in the mini's right hand shooting at something and put the CCW in the left. It would probably mean using a different pistol if you don't want to cut the one you have now and put it on the right hand but it might be easier to make the pose work.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Rems said:


> What about holding an axe or hammer out, so the head's facing forward and slightly elevated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah this is what I've tried but to me the hand's angle ends up to extreme.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've altered it again, pistol maybe temporary, thinking of giving him a Volkite Charger.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I really liked the spear pointing forward. It would mean that you have to cut and resculpt the wrist something fierce, but it's not that big of a job. There's power sword arm from the Death Company box that is actually in that pose specifically, should you want to have something to look at for the angles. You might have to have the staff more pointed out from under his arm as opposed to beside it like you've puttied up there though.

This is the arm I have in mind when I see that pose.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It was suggested that the spear made it look a little to off balance which is why I ended up altering it again. Kind of liking the way he's holding the spear in his left arm now and aiming a weapon, goes better with the positioning of the feet. Thinking of replacing that pistol with a volkite charger.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

In Vulkan lives there's a picture of Numeon he has a glaive with a volkite weapon on it as well. So I'm thinking maybe I add a volkite weapon to the spear and change the right arm so that he's has a pointing finger instead of a weapon?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not sure about mounting a firearm on the spear. It looks cool as is and something else on it would make it look unbalanced. You could have the right arm pointing, but what about mounting a volkite pistol on the back of his hand? Further back than the BA weapons, actually more like it's mounted on his forearm rather than hand. It would keep his hand free to wield the spear two handed if he wanted.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm well the image of Numeon in _Vulkan Lives_ looks pretty cool at the top of the staff is the volkite charger and the blade is kind of under slung just beneath it so it looks like a halbard more than a spear, so if I were to convert the spear, I'd perhaps cut off the top of the spear and remove the bit with the salamander head, replacing it with the Volkite charge and then model the spear portion under the volkite charger like a underslung grenade launcher.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Any other ideas for a hand that points?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's what I've tried after sacrificing marco columbo's right hand.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's how he's looking for now.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

He's looking really good Words, certainly looks Salamanders and Pre-Heresy and the base is suitably imposing. The new pose is certainly a vast improvement on the previous one and is actually one of the best ways of making that model work I think!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

This is the weapon I'm planning on converting the spear into.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Could anyone help with some inspiration for the basing colour. I could easily do it grey or brown, but that have been done often before. 

The theme of my army is crusade era, so it could be any type of rocky world, I'm not sure on the rock colour though, black or obsidian may be a bit to dark, I have some see through green crystals, so with them it could kind of look like a necron world, but that's very 40k looking, not crusade like.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

How about a deep red, like on Mars, that would contrast well against the green of his armor?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> How about a deep red, like on Mars, that would contrast well against the green of his armor?


Yeah that sounds really good


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just waiting for the hand now, but here's my praetor with his volkite glaive.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think you nailed that glaive pretty well! Nice work. Whose hand are you waiting on?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Sergeant Chronus










Can still probably use the model for my Warmongers, but atm I only really want the pointing hand.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I wonder if you get two of the arms. Are you supposed to be able to make both the tank and standing version of the model with the sprue?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno really, but since it only costs the same amount as a single model I think you could get one model but with different options for heads.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I guess you _could_ pin the torso to the two different leg options to easily switch it up. Of course, GW couldn't just set you up with what you need to make the pictures pieces both ways.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I seem to recall seeing pics of the sprue and I think you get enough parts to make both minis.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's hoping!! It would be pretty sweet to not buy a model just to cut the hand off.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep it turned up today and I got both, which hand do you think I should cut off, the tank commander one or the one on foot? The tank commander would look cool on one of the new tanks I think, however the one on foot could make a good sergeant for my devastator squad.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here he is, went with cutting off the tank commanders hand.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I was gunna say you could easily throw a bolt pistol/bolter hand on the standing model and have the pointing hand for your tank commander :laugh:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The other arm on the standing up model already has a pistol in the other hand, so it would look a little weird to me, unless I used him as a Moriat or something


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

really really really like that weapon


----------

